# heutzutage Struts 1 oder 2 in der Praxis?



## ifconfig (28. Dez 2011)

Hallo,

wird heutzutage in den Firmen noch Struts 1 oder schon vorwiegend Struts 2 eingesetzt?
Ich will mich nämlich gerade in Struts einarbeiten und somit gleich mit der praxisrelevanteren Version einsteigen.

Gruß
ifconfig


----------



## maki (28. Dez 2011)

Bei neuen Projekten weder noch imho.

Die meisen Altprojekte wir es wohl in struts 1 geben, würde mich aber genau infiormieren ob struts 1/2 überhaupt noch eingesetzt wird bei der Firma, also Praxisrelevant ist, sonst ist das erlernen von einem so alten Framework nur Zeitverschwendung.


----------



## Noctarius (28. Dez 2011)

Also in der alten Firma hatten wir noch einen Rest Struts 1 und die neuen Dinge waren dann in Spring MVC.


----------



## ifconfig (2. Jan 2012)

ok danke, ihr scheint richtig zu liegen. was ist denn an Struts 2 so schlecht, dass es niemand einsetzen wollte? es soll doch angeblich viel besser sein als Struts 1, oder? Welche Vorteile hat Spring MVC gegen Struts 2?


----------



## Noctarius (3. Jan 2012)

Keine Ahnung, muss ich gestehen. Ich glaube Struts 2 kam einfach zu einem Zeitpunkt als die meisten schon zu Spring abgewandert waren, aber wirklich sagen kann ich es nicht.


----------

